# Great Sale on Dewalt cordless track saw



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I just got an e-mail from Woodworkers Supply (woodworkers.com).

They are selling the DeWalt Cordless Track Saw for $299 (while supplies last). The regular price was $899. Note that the corded version of this saw is still $499.

I suspect that DeWalt is discontinuing this product and they have some left over inventory to get rid off. Please realize I don't actually know this. It is just my suspicion.

Nonetheless, some of you LJs may be interested.

Wouldn't you be p*ssed if you just bought one for the full price?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw the same advertisement. I don't have any first hand experience with this saw, but I have to believe it was way overpriced at $899. $299 sounds like a pretty good deal if you are in the market for a setup like this.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Based on a comparison with Festool, I think the corded version at $499 is reasonably priced. If the cordless version gave the same performance as the corded version it would be worth a little bit more (but not $400 more).

Problem is - I have never seen a cordless saw that had the power of a corded one and I am quite certain this one doesn't either. The extra charge for being cordless was way overpriced.

Now (at least for the short term) the cordless version is $200 under the cost of the corded. Strange.


----------

